# K50 Forget the mortar pan



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So here's my new contraption. It's a 8$ oil pan with a cutout and a 1 1/2 electrical 45 in there. Used it on 4 jobs and really like it better then the mortar pan. You make the conections in the pan. So if you make your own, learn from my mistakes and:

-insert the elbow close to the handle, this way if you pick it up by the handle, nothing drips out. 
-use a guide hose only 4 long.

Total cost was under 15$ to make.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Pretty sweet. Did you gloat to Rick yet? Do you keep them all connected as you run them into the drain? I can't see how it doesn't bind.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

All the cables are disconnected in the pan. No binding at all. 

Forgot to mention, try to find an oil pan with smooth sides, mine has ribs and the cable catches the ribs when you push it back in. Not a huge hassle to make a new one but it's still a hassle.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Good idea, Gear.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

SWEET. Thank you for sharing


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I need to get myself a k50 I sure could've used one today. But I can't find a good used one anywhere


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought some extra cables for my K-50. I basically needed an extra bail of cable. Supply house had the cables in stock but didn't have a wire cage. But then I remembered your thread! Thanks for the great idea. (My oil pan came with a spout built-in) 

In addition to holding 75' of 5/8" cable, the oil pan is a great way to oil the cables. Simply pour the cable lubricant into the oil pan, swish it around, then pour it out the spout into its container to use it again.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Great idea, we use old tyres for our cables, better than the cages  I'm gonna find one of those oil pans!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy, where is the guide hose?


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh, I made one out of a small tire once but it didn't work, your looks great!

My cables had bends and kinks so they wouldn't spin in the tire. They would tangle then jump out.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Tommy, where is the guide hose?


 







You mean the black sleeve for the cable?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> Tommy, where is the guide hose?


I'm having some trouble understanding how the cable can turn when it's coiled up in the pan, gear. 

You keep them all loose, I presume, but when you first attach a new section to the tail while it's still in the pan, how can it spin?

I saw you had your hose attached to your pan and machine, but was doubtful it would function beyond a cable storage device...am I wrong in that?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> You mean the black sleeve for the cable?


Yes


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Yes


 







I just wanted a cable storage device. I don't mind removing a length at a time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I'm having some trouble understanding how the cable can turn when it's coiled up in the pan, gear.
> 
> You keep them all loose, I presume, but when you first attach a new section to the tail while it's still in the pan, how can it spin?
> 
> I saw you had your hose attached to your pan and machine, but was doubtful it would function beyond a cable storage device...am I wrong in that?


It spins just fine in the pan. I figured out how to get past the ribs in the pan that caused me so much trouble when I first made it. Secret is to push in hard and the cable will bottom out on the rib. Press the handle and the tension will help push the cable over the rib.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> It spins just fine in the pan. I figured out how to get past the ribs in the pan that caused me so much trouble when I first made it. Secret is to push in hard and the cable will bottom out on the rib. Press the handle and the tension will help push the cable over the rib.


Cooool! Now I really am intrigued. 

I'm going to fab one up and give it a try :thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW, this works great but I wouldn't put more then 45' of cable in there. Gets slow with more cable then that.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Great Post guys....


----------

